# 8 hp yanmar



## dennisc (Apr 7, 2013)

hello,

I need so advice. I am looking at a catalina 27 with 7000 displacement. It has a 1cyl, 8 hp yanmar. I sail in florida gulf waters and sarasota bay. Will this be too underpowered for the boat. Any have any exp. with these. 


Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Got one and I like it ,runs cheap and pushes the Cal to hull speed!.....Sounds funny though......Dale


----------



## AirborneSF (Dec 14, 2010)

You ain't going to ski behind it I can tell ya. I haven't had any trouble with mine, but as stated, sounds kinda like a 'pile driver', at slow speed, not that it has a fast speed! I ran it for 8hrs moving the boat when I first got her, and I don't think we used 2gal's of fuel.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

It is on the edge of being underpowered, but in most conditions will push her along at hull speed. She's gonna be bogging in short chop, though... but, probably no worse than if you slapped a 9.9 OB on her transom. More important than the power of the engine, is the size and pitch of the prop. the right prop can make a big difference.


----------



## 34crealock (Dec 30, 2012)

I had one in a C&C 26 which would drive it at hull speed no wind waves but into a 20 kt wind it was rather limited. It was very stingy on fuel and very reliable.


----------



## Bacchus258 (Aug 24, 2012)

My Watkins 27 displaces 7500 lbs. and my 8hp Yanmar YSM8G has plenty of power. I am told that it is a very reliable engine as well and it does sip diesel as others have posted.


----------



## dennisc (Apr 7, 2013)

thank you all for your posts - I will probably buy the boat assuming survey is OK>

Dennis


----------

